# INTP or ENTP? Prizes for the perfect answer/explanation, haha!



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

hallstrigity said:


> This is an interesting question you have going for yourself and much the same as I am asking of myself. The questionnaire looks useful, although I am more interested in spending some face time in the video blogs to affirm or completely change my suspicions.
> 
> You mentioned that you have assured yourself of Ti dominance, but I might recommend further reading on the eight individual preferences. Particularly in your case Ni vrs Ne, Fi vrs Fe. I can recommend the personalityjunkie site as a good place to look through those. There are also explanations of pairings such as NeSi and NiSe pairings that might shed some light on the situation.
> 
> Hopefully you don't take me for a troll or at least anymore so than I deserve. I'd like to also point to the lack of predominant faults as being not in line with my understanding of the Ti/Fe pairing. My understanding would be that it supports a more self-corrective approach. For instance, if you read Benjamin Franklin (a purported ENTP) he may showboat in public, but on the question of faults - he more than willingly finds fault with himself in a self-corrective Puritan based way. His list of Errata and constant self critique show a man that was at times preoccupied with his faults. My argument here is that Ti/Fe pairings often find fault easily with themselves.


Thank you. Finally someone who is actually trying to help.

I will read on what you suggested.


----------



## hallstrigity (Feb 11, 2013)

jontherobot said:


> Hm.
> 
> 
> Not ENTP. Likely not INTP.
> ...



You certainly don't beat around the bush. I'm on board with you for the first half. ISFJ though? I'm not so sure about that. I was leaning Fi and/or Ni. Also have you known ISFJ's that didn't have a personal list of faults?


----------



## jontherobot (Sep 11, 2012)

platorepublic said:


> Another troll.



Hardly.


At the very least I tied your expressions of thought directly into the established paradigm of typology. That took work, I don't work when trolling.




hallstrigity said:


> You certainly don't beat around the bush. I'm on board with you for the first half. ISFJ though? I'm not so sure about that. I was leaning Fi and/or Ni. Also have you known ISFJ's that didn't have a personal list of faults?



My first thought was ESFJ, but I was afraid it would polarize his thinking too hard. I personally love ISFJ's, I thought maybe he'd see the awesome lying within....


I think the not admitting fault thing is a repression type mechanism. It's obvious from the rest of the post he finds fault in himself, but like a lot of ISFJ's... it's shrouded in thought and doubt.


----------



## hallstrigity (Feb 11, 2013)

I think the not admitting fault thing is a repression type mechanism. It's obvious from the rest of the post he finds fault in himself, but like a lot of ISFJ's... it's shrouded in thought and doubt.[/QUOTE]


Very interesting. I think I may look into that a bit in the ISFJ realm. Still not sold in this case, but it is a decent argument.


----------



## hallstrigity (Feb 11, 2013)

2GiveMyHeart2 said:


> Have you tried doing any cognitive functions testing? I find what you have written to be a bit foggy. You are definitely a P. I believe I do see an introverted function. I'm having a hard time pinpointing abstract thoughts or you have an Si in your cognitive function, but not the lead cognitive function. I do see a bit of Fi. You're definitely a teenager, though because of the emotional extremes in your posts. That's why I believe scorpion does think you may have an F function and perhaps INFP or ISFP. INTP or ENTP-it just doesn't seem like either of them. But you are not annoying like an ENTP, though and they are definitely not that extremely self-conscious. INTPs can be but they are more like stoic on the inside.



I'm with you on the Fi - It seemed to show up pretty heavily on the front end morality. If its a Pi function causing it i would have leaned Ni over Si.

P - not sure how you find a definite P in the questionnaire I'd be temped to lean towards an IxxJ. Therefore a J just not the overwhelming force of and ExxJ. Self tested enneagram 1w2? - J. 

Teenager? Emotional extremes can make 40yrs look and act like 5yr olds. That's actually quite tied to preferences and development. Many types don't develop emotional IQ until late in life. Either way he doesn't need to be belittled in a quest for self.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 8, 2012)

platorepublic said:


> Another troll.


Oh the irony of this post. 

sorry. I don't mean to be rude but you sir have been very.

(rude)


----------



## Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

Like @scorpion said... you have been very rude. You're predominant fault is that in your mind, it's your way or the highway.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Hearts said:


> Like @_scorpion_ said... you have been very rude. You're predominant fault is that in your mind, it's your way or the highway.


I only appear to be rude, because you have been. You are not even aware of it.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

platorepublic said:


> I only appear to be rude, because you have been. You are not even aware of it.


Let your guard down for a second here. You're aren't proving anything with this. If you truly believe you're an xNTP then drop the act and let us see it.

Covering up your insecurities isn't going to make them go away, facing them will.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

consciousness said:


> Let your guard down for a second here. You're aren't proving anything with this. If you truly believe you're an xNTP then drop the act and let us see it.
> 
> Covering up your insecurities isn't going to make them go away, facing them will.


Bullshit.

Your words, not mine. Your signature said so.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

platorepublic said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Your words, not mine. Your signature said so.


You'll gain more respect if you drop this ridiculousness than if you continue the charade. You are never going to defeat your insecurities this way.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty clear rational-dom type. INTP seems alright...


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

consciousness said:


> You'll gain more respect if you drop this ridiculousness than if you continue the charade. You are never going to defeat your insecurities this way.


Bullshit


----------



## hallstrigity (Feb 11, 2013)

Cmon guys - I think if we keep it to a learning environment on cognitive functions we might actually get somewhere. Knowledge is power and self understanding is what is required to ameliorate poor behavior. Call outs may be warranted but not necessarily beneficial. Softened type explanations should prove beneficial instead.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

You're clearly in denial over something. I don't think you've shown any proof of being an NTP, rather you've been behaving like a S in denial. I'd say ISFP. Your questionnare screamed F. What NTP cares that much about being good?


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> You're clearly in denial over something. I don't think you've shown any proof of being an NTP, rather you've been behaving like a S in denial. I'd say ISFP. Your questionnare screamed F. What NTP cares that much about being good?


Why are there only Thanks on PerC?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

platorepublic said:


> Why are there only Thanks on PerC?


 You can unthank me in posts, it tends to have a better impact that way. Not that i care. You see i'm a real ENTP, and i don't give a flying fuck what you think. 

If you want us to type you as an NTP why don't you actually show some actual NTP behaviour, ehh? Petulant rage is much more Fi.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> You can unthank me in posts, it tends to have a better impact that way. Not that i care. You see i'm a real ENTP, and i don't give a flying fuck what you think.
> 
> If you want us to type you as an NTP why don't you actually show some actual NTP behaviour, ehh? Petulant rage is much more Fi.


You do not seem like an NTP to me. More like an asshole. Think of something dumb. You are dumber than that.

BAN ME PerC, see if I care. I will insult the shit out of this guy if I want to.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

platorepublic said:


> You do not seem like an NTP to me. More like an asshole. Think of something dumb. You are dumber than that.
> 
> BAN ME PerC, see if I care. I will insult the shit out of this guy if I want to.


Typical Fi-rage. How's it feel, being an ISFP?


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> Typical Fi-rage. How's it feel, being an ISFP?


It feels awesome.


----------

